# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  مشاوره برای ترمیم نمره های نهایی پایین سال سوم

## Hopeless

سلام علیکم

دوستان و بزرگان من دانش آموز سال سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی فیزیک هستم و سال دیگه چهارم میروم.امتحان نهایی هارو متاسفانه بعضی هاشونو و
قت نشد خوب بخونم و نمره پایینی گرفتم. لطفا اگه میشه منو راهنمایی کنید ببینم چیکار کنم برای ترمیم معدل رو...
باتوجه به اینکه ترمیم معدل روی معدل اصلی هیچ تاثیری نداره و معدل همونی که گرفی میشه و فقط برای کنکور تاثیر داره و از این حرفا...
و اینکه تاثیر معدل سوم نهایی درکنکور 5 درصد شده...باید چکار کنم؟ترمیم معدل با اون هزینه هاش خوبه مناسبه؟ برم بهتره یا نرم؟ 
مثلا نمره فیزیک من 10/ 75 شد که ضریبش هم 3 هست....
نمره شیمی 12.75 شد که اونم ضریبش 3 هست... :Yahoo (17): 
من میخاستم این دوتارو برم فردا که زمانشه ثبت نام کنم...
خوب جبر و هندسه هم بودند که از خیرشون گذشتم به خاطر هزینش...
خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید واقعا سر دوراهی موندم...
منون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Hopeless

> *تاثیر معدل سوم 25 % مثبت واسه سال 95 بود
> .
> .
> .واسه 96 ممکنه 25% قطعی بشه .
> .
> .
> .هدفت چه رتبه ای هست؟*


یعنی شما میگی 25 درصد به صورت هرچی قطعیه....یعنی کمتر نیست...؟
من شنیدم باز 5 درصد شد.....
یعنی پس برم بهتره؟
فقط میخام دانشگاه دولتی خوب قبول شم...

----------


## Mr Sky

*دولتی خوب؟!...پس بهتره بری.....اگه زیر 5000 هدفته بالای 18 یا 19 خوبه.."5000کشوری منظورمه"
.
.
زیر 10000 هم بالای 17 خوبه
.
.
البته با همین نعدل هم میتونی ولی بای درصدای بیشتری بزنی و کارت سخت میشه*

----------


## Hopeless

درکل رفتم و برای فیزیک و شیمی ثبت نام کردم....
ایشالله که نمره خوبی بیارم.....
شماهم دعا کنید لطفا...

----------


## John4954

تا کی وقت هست؟مدرسه خودموم باید ثبت نام کنیم؟

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط John4954


تا کی وقت هست؟مدرسه خودموم باید ثبت نام کنیم؟


Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


امروز فرداست که تموم شه.......برو مدرسه بزرگسالان دولتی منطقه ای که دیپلوم گرفتی*

----------


## Hopeless

سلام عزیزان.
بنده برایا رتقای نمره در شهریور برای شیمی ثبت نام کرده بودم.
ولی متاسفانه نتونستم برم و مشکل داشتم...
میخواستم ببینم که میشه آیا بتونم دی امتحانی رو که قبت نام کرده بودم رو برم؟
پولش رو دادم و همه چی تکمیله فقط نتونستم برم..میشه دی امتحانشو بدم؟ شیمی سوم

----------


## khaan

> سلام عزیزان.
> بنده برایا رتقای نمره در شهریور برای شیمی ثبت نام کرده بودم.
> ولی متاسفانه نتونستم برم و مشکل داشتم...
> میخواستم ببینم که میشه آیا بتونم دی امتحانی رو که قبت نام کرده بودم رو برم؟
> پولش رو دادم و همه چی تکمیله فقط نتونستم برم..میشه دی امتحانشو بدم؟ شیمی سوم


نه برای دی باید دوباره باید بری ثبت نام کنی و مجدد پول بدی. 
ولی احتمالا باز هم تنبلی میکنی و نمیری

----------


## April

کسی درباره دیپلم مجدد اطلاعی نداره؟ میشه بعضي درسا رو دی امتحان داد بقیه رو خرداد؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khaan




نه برای دی باید دوباره باید بری ثبت نام کنی و مجدد پول بدی. 
ولی احتمالا باز هم تنبلی میکنی و نمیری


تو بخشنامه که گفته فقط یک بار حق ثبت نام هست.؟؟!*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *تاثیر معدل سوم 25 % مثبت واسه سال 95 بود
> .
> .
> .واسه 96 ممکنه 25% قطعی بشه .
> .
> .
> .هدفت چه رتبه ای هست؟*


كلا كسايي كه رفتن ترميم از مثبت به قطعي تغيير مسير دادن و شدن مدافع تاثير قطعي، منظورم شما نيستيا كلا

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام عزیزان.
> بنده برایا رتقای نمره در شهریور برای شیمی ثبت نام کرده بودم.
> ولی متاسفانه نتونستم برم و مشکل داشتم...
> میخواستم ببینم که میشه آیا بتونم دی امتحانی رو که قبت نام کرده بودم رو برم؟
> پولش رو دادم و همه چی تکمیله فقط نتونستم برم..میشه دی امتحانشو بدم؟ شیمی سوم


حق ترميمتو استفاده كردي فكر نكنم ديگه بنويسنت صرفا يكبار ميتوني ثبت نام كني

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


كلا كسايي كه رفتن ترميم از مثبت به قطعي تغيير مسير دادن و شدن مدافع تاثير قطعي، منظورم شما نيستيا كلا


من همین الان شدید موافق تاثیر مثبت. ...حتی آگه امتحانات ترمیم رو هم همه رو 20 شم و وضعیت معدل هنوز مشخص نشده  باشه باز نظرم روی تاثیر مثبت. 
.
.منم کلی گفتمبا شما نبودم.فقط خواستم عرض نظری کرده باشم*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> من همین الان شدید موافق تاثیر مثبت. ...حتی آگه امتحانات ترمیم رو هم همه رو 20 شم و وضعیت معدل هنوز مشخص نشده  باشه باز نظرم روی تاثیر مثبت. 
> .
> .منم کلی گفتمبا شما نبودم.فقط خواستم عرض نظری کرده باشم*


احسنت به شما بعضیا خوب رنگ عوض میکنند

----------


## April

> کسی درباره دیپلم مجدد اطلاعی نداره؟ میشه بعضي درسا رو دی امتحان داد بقیه رو خرداد؟


؟؟؟

----------

